# Deep Sea Fishing in Ireland



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

I want to take my sons deep sea fishing, preferably off the coast of Ireland.

Has anyone experience of a decent operator to go with?
I might want to take a friend or two with, so it's possible I will want to hire the whole boat. And lastly, I want to catch lots of fish. I'm not really interested in Shark or other big gamefish.

thanks
Rog


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

I know they do it in Westport, Co. Mayo

http://www.destinationwestport.com/fishing.html


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Deep sea fishing in Ireland.*

Try this contact who operates out of Donaghadee harbour.

 Nelson's Boats
146 Killaughey Road
Donaghadee
County Down
BT21 OBQ

Contact :Mr Quinton Nelson

Telephone: 0289 1883 4030
Mobile: 07811 230215
Email: [email protected] 
Good Luck.


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

*boats*

hi you can try this site they hire self drive warriors and cobh harbour is a great fishing ground. www.bassfishingireland.com


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rog, when are you considering going? If I'm guessing school hols time with your boys, then the coast off Donegal produces well in August off the wrecks and deep water marks that are numerous around that coastline, some good deals to be had with the Charters operating do a search on the Loinnier or Loinnir (boat name)

Regards Dave


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Dave, I was thinking of going around August-September, but I don't know when the best time is.

Rog


----------

